# Get a footing on those old amps!



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cost: $3.50

Like many I have bought several amps without feet. Annoying as this is I decided to find something that is close to the feet in chemical make-up and I'll get the dremel out and do the rest. 

Ace Hardware sell the #36 handle adapters in the plumbing section which are made of the perfect hard nylon material for this job. 

With a little cutting and fit, you can make yourself some feet for all your amps in ten minutes. 











































































.........and some amp pr0n while we are at it.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet man thats a great idea!!!


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

For those on the board who won't/can't do DIY stuff: Mounting Feet for HiFonics, Autotek and US Acoustics - eBay (item 180435740454 end time Feb-19-10 16:13:04 PST)


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

^^Most Def ^^

In just autotek alone, I have 4 amps to do (@ $3.50 each) V/S @ $10 each, so when you add in the Hifonics and other amps I have that need feet repair, this had to be a DIY.  (and I needed this shade of white).


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

audiogodz1 said:


> ^^Most Def ^^
> 
> In just autotek alone, I have 4 amps to do (@ $3.50 each) V/S @ $10 each, so when you add in the Hifonics and other amps I have that need feet repair, this had to be a DIY.  (and I needed this shade of white).


You get 2 sets of feet in that listing, so it's only $5 per amp. Still, if you need white feet, DIY is the way to go.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I could swear when I had some ESX amps someone told me you could buy those at the auto parts store in the license plate section. I'm going to autozone tonight, I'll check.


----------



## I Need Bass (Jun 2, 2009)

...you could also use rubber grommets from any hardware store, I replaced the grommets for my LP amps with them (7/16 OD x 3/16IN from Lowe's) for like $3.


----------

